# PC crashes when trying to play escape from tarkov



## Ghost37 (May 20, 2019)

This is the error my PC gives when i go into the event viewer. What should I do?

Specs:
CPU: I7 - 6700k
GPU: ROG Strix 1080Ti
Ram: 2x 8GB corsair vengeance 2666Mhz
SSD: Samsung 850 Evo 500GB
OS: Windows 10
Motherboard: Asus ROG Maximus Hero VIII Alpha


Faulting application name: ATKEX_cmd.exe, version: 0.0.0.0, time stamp: 0x00000000
Faulting module name: KERNELBASE.dll, version: 10.0.17763.348, time stamp: 0x53015794
Exception code: 0x0eedfade
Fault offset: 0x0011c632
Faulting process ID: 0x14d8
Faulting application start time: 0x01d50ea749e3345b
Faulting application path: C:\Program Files\Realtek\Audio\HDA\ATKEX_cmd.exe
Faulting module path: C:\Windows\System32\KERNELBASE.dll
Report ID: ae799e12-c38a-4063-b351-cf4ea678c2e6
Faulting package full name: 
Faulting package-relative application ID:


----------



## Solaris17 (May 20, 2019)

wow someone that actually provided logs.

Try uninstalling all of your realtek drivers, and download them from your motherboard website and reinstall. If you are using any non-default stuff like equalizers etc, dont turn them back on after.


----------



## Ghost37 (May 20, 2019)

I'm not sure what equalizers are? Ill try the first bit now thank you.


----------



## Solaris17 (May 20, 2019)

Ghost37 said:


> I'm not sure what equalizers are?



perfect.


----------



## Ghost37 (May 20, 2019)

This is another 2 errors thats came up. Same problem with my pc automatically restarting when loading into a raid.

Unable to start a DCOM Server: {995C996E-D918-4A8C-A302-45719A6F4EA7} as Unavailable/Unavailable. The error:
"0"
Happened while starting this command:
C:\Windows\System32\rundll32.exe C:\Windows\System32\shell32.dll,SHCreateLocalServerRunDll {995C996E-D918-4a8c-A302-45719A6F4EA7} -Embedding

Also this

The application-specific permission settings do not grant Local Activation permission for the COM Server application with CLSID 
{2593F8B9-4EAF-457C-B68A-50F6B8EA6B54}
 and APPID 
{15C20B67-12E7-4BB6-92BB-7AFF07997402}
 to the user DESKTOP-7SQS51M\fento SID (S-1-5-21-1991654562-409783108-2800689446-1001) from address LocalHost (Using LRPC) running in the application container Unavailable SID (Unavailable). This security permission can be modified using the Component Services administrative tool.


----------



## biffzinker (May 20, 2019)

Ghost37 said:


> I'm not sure what equalizers are?


Equalizer changes the shape of the sound you ear.


----------



## Ghost37 (May 20, 2019)

oh i know what that is now, razer synapse has one for my headset but i cant disable it unless i uninstall razer synapse, it has a default setting though so i've put it on that.


----------



## Solaris17 (May 20, 2019)

First: Those two are totally fine. 

Second: "Error" in windows event logs do not necessarily mean "error" (but some do).  In this case '0' means it succeeded and it is simply logged. (Error level 0)

All machines have tons of "Warnings" and "Errors" try not to dwell on them and focus on the problem at hand. You never look at event viewer to fix problems. You look at event viewer to fix specific problems.


----------



## erocker (May 20, 2019)

Ghost37 said:


> oh i know what that is now, razer synapse has one for my headset but i cant disable it unless i uninstall razer synapse, it has a default setting though so i've put it on that.


If you're using a USB audio device you can just disable your Realtek onboard sound in the bios.


----------



## Ghost37 (May 20, 2019)

should i disable it in my bios then? plus if this last thing doesnt work then i have no idea what will work because this is the furthest ive gotten and ive been trying to solve this for nearly 3 days.


----------



## Solaris17 (May 20, 2019)

Try uninstalling the drivers and reinstalling them.


----------



## erocker (May 20, 2019)

Yeah, I've come into sound driver conflict issues before, seems like it. As long as your headset is USB, it has a sound card built in and it will be safe to disable the onboard in the bios.


----------



## Ghost37 (May 20, 2019)

what should it be called in the bios? ive tried uninstalling and reinstalling and i still have the same problem unfortunately. Should i just disable everything in the onboard audio section?

These errors come up aswell, I still have the same error after disabling certain things in bios.

1. 

The application-specific permission settings do not grant Local Launch permission for the COM Server application with CLSID 
Windows.SecurityCenter.WscDataProtection
 and APPID 
Unavailable
 to the user NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM SID (S-1-5-18) from address LocalHost (Using LRPC) running in the application container Unavailable SID (Unavailable). This security permission can be modified using the Component Services administrative tool.

2.

The application-specific permission settings do not grant Local Launch permission for the COM Server application with CLSID 
Windows.SecurityCenter.SecurityAppBroker
 and APPID 
Unavailable
 to the user NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM SID (S-1-5-18) from address LocalHost (Using LRPC) running in the application container Unavailable SID (Unavailable). This security permission can be modified using the Component Services administrative tool.

3.

The application-specific permission settings do not grant Local Launch permission for the COM Server application with CLSID 
Windows.SecurityCenter.WscBrokerManager
 and APPID 
Unavailable
 to the user NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM SID (S-1-5-18) from address LocalHost (Using LRPC) running in the application container Unavailable SID (Unavailable). This security permission can be modified using the Component Services administrative tool.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 20, 2019)

In ther bios, it will be under onboard devices/audio most likely


----------



## er557 (May 20, 2019)

Those event viewer logs plague most pc's, are irrelevant and totally fine, as @Solaris17 pointed out. Make sure you update all your chipset/ graphics/ audio drivers, and uninstall and reinstall realtek as advised. You might want to disable razer synapse, it is a resource hog and not very recommended.


----------



## Ghost37 (May 20, 2019)

i disabled it i think and ive disabled razer synapse, im still having this problem and when i try to install new drivers for my motherboard it says 'This computer does not meet the minimum requirements for installing the software.


----------

